# NEED FEEDBACK! Drivers get rewards for Rider Entertainment tablet



## UberDriverAdvocate (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Guys, 

I have a few questions, and the more answers and feedback I can grasp the better. We have a company that is creating a entertainment system for users in a rideshare setting. It comes as a tablet, that the driver supplies to the user, and as a result the driver can create a lot more value in their job with little extra work. 

We are trying to figure out what kinds of things interest Uber drivers to actually participate with our company. Our best potential partnership is gas companies. We want to offer Drivers discounted gas while on the job if they promote/have our entertainment tablet in their car. 

but we are looking for other reward services that would interest drivers. Free car washes? Oil Changes? Food coupons? Any input helps! 

What type of incentives would make it worth it for the driver to put a tablet of this type in the back seat for the riders to have the option to use? Realistically its great for the riders and drivers. It Offers a ton of entertainment at rider's fingertips, and keeps them from using anything that belongs to the driver. How many of you drivers on here are interested in making more value from the rewards we can offer? 

Thanks so much for you help!!! The more feedback we can grasp, the more everyone benefits


----------



## Uber-Jeff-AA (Jun 1, 2015)

Is this RydeMedia?


----------



## UberDriverAdvocate (Jun 2, 2015)

RydeMedia is showing digital advertising. We are actually giving interactive entertainment to the rider, and compensating the driver in rewards, like discounted gas. Looking for feedback on what other types of rewards would be worth while for a driver to offer this type of entertainment in their car, no cost to them .


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

With the rates being as ashamedly low as they are, why would the drivers want to give them anything more? Even if it does give us something it still perpetuates the customer getting everything for nothing.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Most after midnight want porn but best if you have a towel included. Wouldn't the tablet get stolen the very first night?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Food tickets be useful to a lot of drivers


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

If I were to do this it would be nice to have discounts on anything falling under expenses. Oil changes, tires, details, food, etc. more than uber a reward points


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

gas and cell phone bills


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

UberDriverAdvocate said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a few questions, and the more answers and feedback I can grasp the better. We have a company that is creating a entertainment system for users in a rideshare setting. It comes as a tablet, that the driver supplies to the user, and as a result the driver can create a lot more value in their job with little extra work.
> 
> ...


Honestly at this point the best incentive would be monetary unless the gas discounts is something like 50% per gallon which I doubt. .3 cents


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberDriverAdvocate said:


> What type of incentives would make it worth it for the driver to put a tablet of this type in the back seat for the riders to have the option to use?


Try cash.


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

Personally I would charge a weekly fee to allow that is any of my vehicles. I don't even allow the dealer to put their decals are license plate holder on my vehicles. One dealer thought I was playing and had to spend half a day taking the decal off without damaging my paint. I don't do free advertising. We are mobile billboards we go everywhere. I'm not opposed to promoting businesses they just have to pay for it, just like I pay for all my marketing.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

This sounds like a great option for your company - you make deals with gas companies to give us a 10 cent discount on gas, and we have to supply a tablet so we can push your BS to our non-tipping pax? When a PAX breaks my $500 ipad, who is going to replace it? 

I think the phrase that comes to mind is "GFY".

Also, isn't this expressly prohibited by UBER to begin with? 

That said, I would be glad to help your company out, assuming you will consent to my weekly device fee that I would charge you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pay the littering fine when customers throw tablet out the window.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

OCBob said:


> Most after midnight want porn but best if you have a towel included. Wouldn't the tablet get stolen the very first night?


Xxx cleaning is gonna be a pass for me


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

UberDriverAdvocate said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a few questions, and the more answers and feedback I can grasp the better. We have a company that is creating a entertainment system for users in a rideshare setting. It comes as a tablet, that the driver supplies to the user, and as a result the driver can create a lot more value in their job with little extra work.
> 
> ...


Screw rewards, I want money!!!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

If you provide the tablet and the fixture to place it in I'm all in for a gas card and 10 cents a mile.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cash


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

1. Process tips to the driver via the device
2. Allow revenue share of any display advertising
3. Allow driver to sell display advertising into the geographical area and earn 60-75% commission

I am currently using a system already in my car and from a tipping stand point it is awesome. My riders love the games and events... my two cents.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Discounts won't do it. 10 cents discount on gas that is already 20 cents or more expensive than the cheapest gas station will not do it for me. I bet ur company can even get paid by the gascompany that offers the discount to the driver.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

ctuberdude said:


> 1. Process tips to the driver via the device
> 2. Allow revenue share of any display advertising
> 3. Allow driver to sell display advertising into the geographical area and earn 60-75% commission
> 
> I am currently using a system already in my car and from a tipping stand point it is awesome. My riders love the games and events... my two cents.


What are you using?


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

Don't Turn Around said:


> What are you using?


Tripcam


----------

